# The Eagles 2013



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Toronto July 11
Ottawa July 15


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

They'll be at the Salmon Festival here in Grand Falls, Newfoundland this Summer as well.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Tickets except for the higher levels have all been sold out even before they started selling the tickets to the public, It's annoying when the scalpers get hold of the tickets before the public does.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Keep in mind Chito, they had maybe a half-dozen different presales for their Toronto gig - and they have multiple "VIP" packages available through VIP Nation (running $400 to $895 each for Ottawa...)

Certainly for Toronto, they are offering up dozens of "platinum tickets" - which typically are the seats people would want, just at 4 times the going face value (few over $1,000 each right now I see). These tickets will go back to the general TM pool closer to the day of the show if they aren't sold.


----------



## noman (Jul 24, 2006)

Crazy prices. Just to see the Eagles?? No thanks.......


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

$50+ fees...for nose bleeds at the opposite end of the rink...but i'll be in Ottawa


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I paid the big money to see them in Toronto a couple of tours ago. Fabulous show and worth the money


----------



## OldGuitarPlayer (Feb 25, 2013)

The only way I'd ever go see an Eagles concert is when Hell freezes over.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Two dates added for later in the year

Nov. 4 – Montreal, Quebec, Bell Centre 
Nov. 6 – Toronto, Ontario, Air Canada Centre


----------



## buzzy (May 28, 2011)

I saw them in the mid-90's. It was outstanding, but once is enough. Fortunately, Don Felder was still a member of the band at the time.


----------

